# Hydraulic FEL limb saw?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Got some fence rows I need to cut limbs off of because we are losing acreage to limbs....about 12 acres so far lost. I've been using my cordless black and decker pole saw but it's slow go...haven't even put a dent in it yet. 

I saw a circular limb saw online that mounts to your front end loader. Any opinions on theses?


Saw this one at Northern tool. This baby will turn sideways..talk about making $$$$ on some side jobs!!!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631853_200631853


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check out youtube.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I did. It looked good just wanted opinions


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Hydraulic limb saws that mount on the loader are pretty popular with the Filbert nut growers. They are a specialty product considerably heavier duty than the one in the ad. I would recommend you check with some specialty agricultural product suppliers before you decide.

The price in the ad is misleading to me, as if you do not have a power beyond valve with hydraulic circuits to the bucket, you will be spending at least as much as the saw attachment in additional components.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I have some couplings for the front due to my root grapple.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That tractor mounted rig looks somewhat awkward to me, but I really know nothing of them. Have you considered a gas powered pole saw? Prices range from a few hundred dollars to upwards of $600.00. They seem to be a more versatile option, will run all day as long as you have the gas and you can be a bit more selective at what you cut.... and as a bonus, you can load the cut branches right onto your tractor forks or bucket to haul them away as you go.
I have a push / pull type that works great, has a great reach... I don't however have 12 acres to reclaim with it!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I have a push / pull type that works great, has a great reach... "

Also have the Armstrong model,even comes in handy knock down beehives etc.


----------

